
Qualcomm's new processor brings 4G to feature phones - techpp
http://mashable.com/2017/03/20/qualcomm-205-feature-phones-india/
======
mankash666
If a dual core, 4G enabled phone is a "feature" phone, was the first iPhone a
landline?

Put another way, what good is the 4G & processing power if all you're expected
to do with is call and text, which is almost all of what a feature phone used
to let people do

~~~
geocar
VoLTE (voice over LTE) is higher quality, and has greater capacity than the
old GSM and UTMS which means more people can use the spectrum.

VoWiFi (voice over WiFi) allows customer on-premises devices to extend the
network, allowing businesses and home users some control over where people
want to be reachable.

